

NASA GoPro footage from EVA 30 - gokhan
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9yg9cb99CKE

======
mholt
This is amazing (if you skip around a bit to keep it interesting). Don't
forget to turn it up to 720p.

Will the next generation spacesuits have cameras built into it? I feel like
that would be kind of an obvious necessity so that astronauts don't have to
carry the cameras with them...

------
FlipABit
What is that spinny radar dish that we looked at for most of the film? edit:
found it.
[http://www.jpl.nasa.gov/news/press_kits/rapidscat.pdf](http://www.jpl.nasa.gov/news/press_kits/rapidscat.pdf)

Cheers.

